# sacarospinous ligament suspension



## edehoyos (Jul 30, 2014)

th doctor has done an anterior repair xenoform graft placement sacrospinous ligament suspension bilaterally with nterocel repair and cystoscopy.  
does any one have any suggestions


----------



## LGross (Jul 30, 2014)

*sacrospinous ligament suspension*



ssmallfield said:


> th doctor has done an anterior repair xenoform graft placement sacrospinous ligament suspension bilaterally with nterocel repair and cystoscopy.
> does any one have any suggestions



Without looking at the op note, I would suggest you look at:
57240 for the anterior repair
57282 for the sacrospinous suspension
57267 for the xenoform mesh/prosthesis
I believe the enterocele should not be billed separately unless the documentation proves the enterocele portion was separate from the cystocele portion.  If so, I would look at 57268.
The cystoscopy is not separately codable for these repairs, since it's usually performed to double check the work done.

Hope this helps, 
Leah
CPC, CUC


----------

